
Paul Allen’s AI2 launches search engine designed specifically for scientists - hemapani
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/paul-allens-ai2-launches-search-engine-designed-specifically-for-scientists/
======
calvins
This is really nice. It's fast and gives good results (I mainly searched for
some cryptography topics that I've been learning about recently), and the
faceted search (filtering by publication venue, author, etc.) is very well
done.

------
wodenokoto
The article focuses on filtering, which honestly doesn't sound that
impressive.

Something I really need is a way to search articles that talks about the
subject I'm looking for, but uses completely different key-words to describe
that subject.

~~~
hemapani
I think the best way to search for a subject for papers is to build a mapping
between subjects and people/ conferences and incorporate that to searching.

